# Little bottles, lots of embossing



## botlguy (Mar 23, 2018)

While going through and taking pictures of my "Littles" & "Free Sample" collections I decided to share a couple which have a LOT of embossing.
 Well, not this one but I can't figure out how to delete. Here's oneand another. 2 3/8" tall


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 12, 2018)

A majors cement I dug years ago.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 13, 2018)

Nice littles.  Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------

